# 5/8 water meter with a 1 inch servise line ?????



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Join Date: Jan 2012
Posts: 1 

 My Photos 








*5/8 water meter with a 1 inch servise line????* 
Hi to all im currently doing a job.... im replacing the servise line, its a 5/8 water meter and i want to install a 1 inch line from the meter to the house now i really didnt like the idea do to the fact that the meter is 5/8 .and the inside of the meter is 3/4. and ones the line is inside the house is going to have to be reduse to 3/4 inch anyways.what do you guys suggest is the best line for the house a 1 inch line from the meter to the house or a 3/4 inch line witch is currently in place . the run from the meter to the inside of the garage is about 50 feet







i want the best available pressure and volume and would rather pick the best size line


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

There is a fixture load table you have to follow, depending on the amount of toilets tubs sinks etc, also single story , 2 – 3 floors, and depending what code your under. Pipe sizing, each fixture has a load factor add them up and you get the required main water service size needed to supply the home.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Has anyone here ever even heard of a 5/8 pipe size. I know I have not.
3/4, 1" yes 5/8 no.
It's not even on the NPT thread charts.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

I think what he meant was the size of the water meter most residential meters are 5/8 its stamped on the meters, that’s where he got the 5/8 from.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yes 5/8 is the size of meter tail piece...if you use a standard 3/4 copper you should be fine under normal conditions....as mentioned how much is load...:yes:


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yea 5/8 is the size of the water meter and the inside is 3/4 inch ........right now I have 3 bathrooms but even if the load is fine with the 3/4 inch service line I want to know if the 1 inch line would be better or if it would hurt my pressure


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

ogoz23 said:


> Yea 5/8 is the size of the water meter and the inside is 3/4 inch ........right now I have 3 bathrooms but even if the load is fine with the 3/4 inch service line I want to know if the 1 inch line would be better or if it would hurt my pressure


 it should not hurt your pressure by installing 1" you would increase your volume...:yes: so really it would be better as you are thinking...


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok I will be running the 1 inch service line this weekend ,, it will be flexible copper grade (K) ....I'm also going to sleeve it with a 1 1/2 sleeve I will be taking pictures to share this project with you guys.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Has anyone here ever even heard of a 5/8 pipe size. I know I have not.
> 3/4, 1" yes 5/8 no.
> It's not even on the NPT thread charts.


5/8" would more likely be found in an old refrigiration system where they measure o.d of pipe which would be 5/8 o.d = 1/2" i.d tubing.
Anyway the smallest tap weve been able to get around here for a new service has been for 1" copper for the past few years


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Has anyone here ever even heard of a 5/8 pipe size. I know I have not.
> 3/4, 1" yes 5/8 no.
> It's not even on the NPT thread charts.


In Canada, back in the late 60's, 5/8" copper was a very common material from the watermain to the property line. In new subdivisions and reconstructions, 1" service is the standard in the city I work at.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

5/8 Is the size of the water meter for does of you who are confuse just think of it like the inside is 3/4


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well there is the service line ,1 inch flexible copper with a 1 1/2 sleeve so far so good the line in a foot deep no major problems tomorrow I'm running the plumbing in the house


----------

